# Which slingbow for fishing?



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I am new to slingshots, and am really enjoying learning so many new things about the sport/hobby. I am amazed by the ingenuity and advances that so many have made with this ancient weapon. One thing that really interests me is slingbow fishing. I cannot seem to be able to narrow down the best rigs for this area of the sport. I would love to hear from those of you who have experimented with some of these, so that I can get an idea of where to look for the best setups for slingbow fishing. Thank you.
Roger


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

check out 'bigtimebowfishing' on Youtube.

He's also got vids under 'Badass slingshots'


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you can do it with wingshooters slingbow also.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Ruthie! Haven't seen you in awhile.....


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I didn't know wingshooter made a dedicated arrow slingbow until you mentioned it ghost. I looked it up, and found it. I have one ordered now.

I enjoy watching those slingbow fishing videos. I am sure I will wind up trying my hand at that...eventually. Thanks for the responses.
Roger


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Whitewolf said:


> Hey Ruthie! Haven't seen you in awhile.....


 ¡Hola amigo! I'm still around


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Te echo de menos por aquí


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

sorry to steal the thread Roger....


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

No worries whitewolf. Me parece que el lobo blanco es hispano.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I plan on takeing a hog and deer with his this next hunting season.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

That sounds like a real challenge ghost. I hope you'll get some pictures or video of that.

I have been looking at the A+ Slingshots Jackalope bow sling. It looks like a great dedicated bowsling that can be quickly turned around to shoot balls. It appears to shoot arrows very well. I wonder how good it is for shooting other ammo. The big guy in the videos seems like a great guy too. I get the impression that we would be friends if we lived close. 
Roger


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I plan on pics and maybe a video.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Daddy-O said:


> That sounds like a real challenge ghost. I hope you'll get some pictures or video of that.
> 
> I have been looking at the A+ Slingshots Jackalope bow sling. It looks like a great dedicated bowsling that can be quickly turned around to shoot balls. It appears to shoot arrows very well. I wonder how good it is for shooting other ammo. The big guy in the videos seems like a great guy too. I get the impression that we would be friends if we lived close.
> Roger


Thanks Roger!! If you have any questions please email me. I'd be happy to help you if _I can._

_All the best,_

_Perry _


----------

